# Question on getting started



## steel CURTain (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member to the site and I'm really impressed with all the great info and nice modications made. 

I have a 14' Sea Nymph jon boat, I believe it's a 1995. It's in really good condition-garage kept, etc. My only problem is, I have NO storage space. Now this boat is very narrow. I would like to put a nice big deck on it but feel that would be unsafe. So I would just like to put a small deck up front with storage compartments underneath and also cover up the back that holds the trolling motor battery and misc. other things. Was thinking about only running the deck half way back to the middle seat. I already have the two seats fixed up nice, figured I'd leave them as is.

So I guess my main question is, when you frame it up, do you somehow tie into the hull of the boat?? If so what is the best way to do this. I am a big novice at projects like this, the simpler the better for me. Would really appreciate some insite on this!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## pbw (Feb 28, 2008)

If you follow my Front Decking thread I use Simpson Strong ties available at home depot to connect to hull supports. Also I connect to the alum seats.


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2008)

First off welcome to the site 
These guys will hook you up and give you plenty of ideas. 
you might want to post a few pics of your rig so we can get an idea of what you want.
you can also check a few of the older threads here for ideas.

Things to include with the pictures:
your size and ballpark weight
anyone else fishing with you?
what size outboard do you have
what type of water do you fish (rivers,lakes)

welcome and good luck
Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome Steel CURTain,
Thanks for joining!

Try to get some pics up if you can so we can look at it.


----------



## steel CURTain (Feb 28, 2008)

I will try to get some pics this weekend. I have my boat stored for the winter at another location. I plan on bringing it home this weekend so I can start working on it. 

I don't know off hand exactly how wide it is but I do know it is pretty narrow. I weigh 180 and usually fish with my dad who is about the same weight. We usually fish on small to med size lakes and do some river fishing. I have a 3.3 hp Mercury on it and a 50 lb Minn Kota Endura tm on the back. 

PBW, I read your whole post, it was really good information!! Your boat turned out really nice!! I thought about trying your method but I noticed that your hull supports are squared on the top, on my boat they are rounded so I'm not sure how that would work.. When you attached to the side of the seat up front, did you use rivets??


----------



## switchback (Feb 28, 2008)

welcome to the site.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site! i am sure we can help you get your mods squared away

Where are you located?


----------



## steel CURTain (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, thanks!! It's nice to talk to you guys, everyone seems very helpful.

I live in central PA, near State College. I see you are in Bucks County. That's cool!!


----------



## sccamper (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

I added a bulkhead to the front of my boat, put some reinforcements and add lids for storage. Tied the bulkhead into the hull with 2" angle brackets and alum angle.


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 1, 2008)

sccamper, that is exactly what I want to do on my boat. Yours looks really good, you did a great job!! The problem though for me is the edges of my seats and the ribs of the boat are rounded, not squared like yours. I think this will make it harder to tie into. I was gonna get my boat out of storage this morning and take some pics to put on here but we got four inches of snow last night and I decided to hold off. Didn't want to drive the trailer on crappy roads.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks CURT. My bulkhead sits on the floor, used 4 2" corner braces to fasten to the ribs. It souldnt matter if your ribs are round as long as the brace can be screwed/riveted to the center of the rib. The alum angle braces probally do more to secure the bulkhead than the corner braces. Same as the ribs, as long as the alum angle is centered on the rounded front seat area, it can be screwed/riveted.


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info!! I'm gonna try to get my boat out of storage this week (supposed to warm up) and start my project. I'm excited to get started. I really liked how your mod turned out sccamper, I'm planning on using yours as my reference if thats ok.  I will post some pictures of my progress as soon as I can get started. Here in PA we still have about a month till I can get out on the water, that should give me time to do my project. Making some storage room should make day trips down the river or on lake more enjoyable without our gear laying everywhere!!


----------



## sccamper (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats the cool thing about this site, you can look at how everyone else did their conversions and pick things from other to use in yours. You can also see things you might have thought of doing and after seeing someone elses, decided to do something differant.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

sccamper said:


> Thats the cool thing about this site, you can look at how everyone else did their conversions and pick things from other to use in yours. You can also see things you might have thought of doing and after seeing someone elses, decided to do something differant.



 \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ :mrgreen:


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I finally got started on my project yesterday. I think my dad and I made pretty good progress. I decided to deck the front with two storage compartments. I would also like to close in the back which I will start at a later time. I'm going to apply the water seal today. Let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks nice! 8)


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some more pics..


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

Good start keep it up!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good! Have you thought about how you're going to support the decking near the sides of the hull?


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 10, 2008)

I been thinking about that. If you look at the pictures and see the green board that is across the seat. I have attached (didn't post a picture yet) a piece of 2X2 on the end of that board on each side for more support on the sides. The pictures are a little misleading, there isn't much room between the frame and the side of the boat and it is extremely solid. I don't think with the plywood down there should any problems. Also, my boat is pretty narrow and I'm not gonna want to be standing right near the side anyhow unless I want to be diving in!!! 

Yesterday I got the back of the boat pretty much framed, turned out really well I thought. I don't have any pictures to post yet, hopefully tonight.


----------



## asinz (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good, you'll be framing houses soon! :wink:


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 16, 2008)

I got a lot more done with my mod over the weekend. Finished framing the transom, put on the the waterseal and cut the plywood. I'm now waiting on the carpet to come in tomorrow. Hopefully I can finish up this next weekend. Also got a new Humminbird 565 fishfinder that I am going to mount with a RAM mount also. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice and clean man! Good job! Looking forward to more progress pics! :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 16, 2008)

awsome job, nice attention to layout


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 16, 2008)

did u even drill into the boat? doesnt seem like it.


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 17, 2008)

I drilled into the seats, but not into the hull. The framing turned out rock solid, I was surprised how solid it ended up. I really believe this will add a lot of stability and make the boat overall much more solid. The carpet is supposed to come in today but I probably won't get much of a chance to work on it until later in the week. I am excited to get the carpet on and the flooring secured. Along with the new fishfinder and anchor mates I bought it should turn out pretty sweet!!  

Thanks Jim for the bumper stickers, I got them on friday.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

steel CURTain said:


> Thanks Jim for the bumper stickers, I got them on friday.



:beer:


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2008)

nice looking rig once the carpet is on it will be sweet keep the pictures coming
Wayne


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 17, 2008)

yea. im new. i just got my 14 ft jon boat thurs. for my early 16th bday..which is this wed. i want to put some floors in like that. cuz at the front its just stupid to lean toward the front of the boat to see the fishfinder.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 17, 2008)

it just looks SO complicated! i hope mine will be easier.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

tompatt said:


> it just looks SO complicated! i hope mine will be easier.



measure tiwce, cut once...and ask allot of questions if your not sure. Everyone here will help if they can......


----------



## pbw (Mar 17, 2008)

tompatt aren't you near Louisville? I could give you some pointers if need be.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 17, 2008)

na man. lol i live in GA i go up to Louisville to fish with my grandpa. been doing it since i was about 3. im goin up next weekend for my spring break. plus ill be able to drive.  ill be 16 wed. my grandpa taught me everythin i know about fishin. but idk which layout floor plan would be better and less expensive. urs or this dude's lol. 8)


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 18, 2008)

Framing the boat really isn't all that complicated. Just have some kind of a plan when you start and you will come up with other ideas as you go. I knew basically what I wanted to do but had to make some modifications along the way. It really isn't all that costly either.


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 18, 2008)

I finished the rest of the watersealing last night. That was probably my least favorite part of the project so far. Doing all the edges of the plywood was a pain. I also picked up my carpet yesterday too. I will probably have to wait until the weekend to put the carpet on. I am excited to finish so I can attach all the other stuff (anchor mates, fishfinder, seats, 12v plug, etc.) I just hope she floats.. LOL


----------



## bcritch (Mar 18, 2008)

It's looking great so far. Nice sturdy frame.


----------



## steel CURTain (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks!! I am looking forward to possibly finishing this weekend.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 22, 2008)

steel CURTain said:


> Thanks!! I am looking forward to possibly finishing this weekend.



did u ever finish? lol how much was the total cost? can u make a list of the supplies?


----------

